# Thursday at Portland



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 23, 2022)

Few more from Portland


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Man I wish I could attend this one !!!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for more great pics.


----------



## whizzer1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Your pictures are great, almost like being there!!

Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

Keep the photos coming! Thanks!


----------



## nick tures (Jun 23, 2022)

@schwinnguyinohio you know whos stingrays those were ?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)

Wow!
That looks great!
Thanks, for the pics.


----------



## Sonic_scout (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for letting me know yall... lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2022)

Sonic_scout said:


> Thanks for letting me know yall... lol.




But that was in Portland, Indiana. You have been MIA.  😂


----------



## Sonic_scout (Jun 26, 2022)

So I didn't miss out? I feel better


----------



## JOEL (Jun 27, 2022)

My spot.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 27, 2022)

JOEL said:


> My spot.
> 
> View attachment 1653057
> 
> ...



There’s that beautiful blue 1938 Colson I bought from you!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 28, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## phantom (Jun 28, 2022)

One little.....No, seven little Red Cushman Eagles flocked together. Amazing.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 28, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Looking good.



Thanks! I’ve only blown up the rear tube twice so far


----------

